# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  ??Ai giải thích giùm em!(còn yếu ko hỉu)

## nguyen_phuonglien

pro nào giỏi phần cứng giúp em giải thích cái này với!! hôm trước thằng bạn em nó nhìn vào là nó biết máy ra sao mà nó ko chịu chỉ. em thắt mắt mãi.
[/img]

----------


## minhle107

> pro nào giỏi phần cứng giúp em giải thích cái này với!! hôm trước thằng bạn em nó nhìn vào là nó biết máy ra sao mà nó ko chịu chỉ. em thắt mắt mãi.
> [/img]


"máy ra sao" là sao? hông hỉu... có gì thắc mắc thì liên hệ mình nhé:
y!m: changcodon_hacker
mail: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## tvintec

:emlaugh:là máy tốt hay yếu đó ạ! em mới dùng máy tính nên chưa hiểu lắm về phần cứng của nó. mong các pro chỉ bảo thêm^^

----------


## hongkhanh

bạn đang dùng win sp sp2, cpu intel pentium e 5200 2,5ghz.máy tốt hay xấu ko chỉ nhìn nhự dậy mà đánh giá đc đâu bạn à và còn tùy công việt của bạn nữa để máy có thể đáp ứng theo yều cầu.

----------


## phongkhamkt1

máy bạn chạy khá tốt đó. ram 2gb thì quá ổn. nhưng nếu chạy win vista hay win7 thì cũng còn hơi yếu. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## vlzmaytinh

ram 2gb thì quá ổn rùi....còn việc nhìn vào đó mà đánh giá máy là việc khó đấy, chủ yếu là việc bạn sử dụng những phần cứng đó ntn cho máy chạy tốt thoy và quan trọng nhất là cách sử dụng máy tính của bạn.......

----------


## havinanetco

cái này là bạn kích chuột phải vào my computer rồi chọn properties để kiểm tra máy thôi mà.máy vậy là khá ổn định rồi bạn ạ.

----------


## rubiethuy

cấu hình này chạy là ổn rồi , chạy vista ram 2gb cpu dual 2.5ghz là ổn rồi, caid win 7 chạy còn tít hơn nữa.nhưng khi kiểm tra cấu hình, bạn nên vào bios kiểm tra, ở trên win họ có thế điều chỉnh thông số khác được

----------


## haqn84

> cấu hình này chạy là ổn rồi , chạy vista ram 2gb cpu dual 2.5ghz là ổn rồi, caid win 7 chạy còn tít hơn nữa.nhưng khi kiểm tra cấu hình, bạn nên vào bios kiểm tra, ở trên win họ có thế điều chỉnh thông số khác được


 [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]làm sao chỉnh thông số khác đc anh ui???????????

----------


## thuhongnt

intel pentium e 5200 2,5ghz cái này mới là thắt mắt của em, các anh ah!! sao thằng bạn em có cái máy intel pentium iv tốc độ 3.0ghz luôn mà nó nói máy nó yếu hơn máy em là sao?#-o

----------


## 513minh891

ý trời. chắc do nó cài bò rùa rùi đó. intel pentium e5200 2,5ghz mà sao chạy nhanh hơn intel pentium iv 3.ghhz dc. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## phatthu

dễ ẹc nhưng muốn biết thì pm mình nha' [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] tinhthienthu_07_hoanhonmautim_dc.chỉ cho vài chút thủ thuật :e

----------


## UyenVy

muốn kiểm tra cấu hình máy thì phải vào win mà kiểm tra.chứ nhìn thông số bên mycomputer thì có đâu biết được máy chậy tốt hok [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## trananh607

vậy các sư huynh ui! pentium e5200 có j khác với pentium iv???????[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## demchauau1

ko biết bạn có hiểu rõ ko chứ nhìn là chúng ta có thể biết cái nào tốt hơn.
nếu so sánh thực sự thì 2 máy cùng sài các chương trình giống nhau thì máy tốt sẽ chạy nhanh hơn. còn nếu bạn chạy nhiều chương trình thì bảo đảm máy tốt cũng bị dơ

----------


## tranbaokieu

nhân tiện cho hỏi làm răng để biết *chip* là chip nào(e,d..)?thanks

----------


## canhothegoldview

> vậy các sư huynh ui! pentium e5200 có j khác với pentium iv???????


chẹp,bạn hỏi gì lạ vậy. đây chỉ đơn giản là 2 công nghệ, một công nghệ mới và một công nghệ cũ. câu hỏi của bạn cũng na ná như việc hỏi: "xe sh khác xe babeta ở chỗ nào?"
còn muốn hiểu được tại sao người ta nhìn vào thông số mà biết được cái nào chạy tốt hơn thì bạn phải tìm tòi về thông số đó! bạn đưa ra topic trên cũng chẳng khác nào hỏi:"2 bài toán tại sao bạn em nó nhìn một bài thấy dễ, một bài nó bảo..khó hơn"
mình góp ý chân thành thôi, đừng hiểu lầm nhé! thân!
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------



> nhân tiện cho hỏi làm răng để biết *chip* là chip nào(e,d..)?thanks


c1: xem ở cataloge khi mua hàng
c2: mở máy ra ngó
c3: vào my computer> properties để xem (hoặc dùng cpu-z, hay vào bios...)

----------


## nguyenducchung

mấy ngày nay lang thang trên mạng thấy người ta nói là e5200 là cpu đa nhân (lõi kép) j đó là sao các huynh?? #-okhó hỉu wa! em mới lên lớp 10 chỉ đc học cpu có 2 bộ phận chính là cu & alu thui chứ "đa nhân" là sao???????????[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] còn pentium core 2 duo có j khác với pentium core duo khác j với pentium iv ( tốc độ xử lý , tiếp kiệm điện ......)ui phần cứng máy tính thật khó hỉu wa!! mong các huynh chỉ bảo rõ!:emlaugh:

----------

